# The Italian Mob And Agriculture.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/why-the-italian-mafia-is-interested-in-farm-country-naa-associated-press/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Also don't sell hay in Florida with NY tags on your trailer. Florida buyers make the trip to the barn in NY these days. I make money they make a little more.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How hypocritical, so the professional crooks in government want to keep the family crooks out of the country side. Some just cant stand a little competition I guess.


----------

